# Intro



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

catholic eh.....?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

And I thought I was the only one raised by a French prostitute...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

define raised.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

anytide said:


> define raised.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is that uncle Imac ?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it.


Ok very funny stuff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Ok very funny stuff.


So, with your childhood experiences you should have no gripes about poling a BT straight into a 20 knot head wind and an incoming tide.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> So, with your childhood experiences you should have no gripes about poling a BT straight into a 20 knot head wind and an incoming tide.


Sometimes it's difficult for me to talk about my childhood...I'm just glad that I'm not the only MS member to have been raised by a French prostitute with webbed feet.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I probably lived a more upscale life being my French mother had webbed hands


----------

